# 90g adding 1 species!



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, I am buying a 90G to replace my 55g. I have a 150g that is my hap tank and this will be my mbuna tank. The intent of both tanks is to produce fry that sell for at least $5/EA at 1" and are breeding often.

The first two species that will be in the tank are:
1M 4F Iodotropheus sprengerae "Rusties" - they have been breeding now for over a year in my 150g
1M 3F Cynotilapia Afra Nkhata bay - breeding now for about 2-3 months in 150g - I AM NOT SOLD ON THESE GUYS, MAY SELL AND SWITCH DIRECTIONS!!

Who goes best with these two? This tank may also hold additional fry growing out that are for sale so I was thinking only 1 or 2 other species in small numbers. I have had up to 60 1"-2" fry for sale at a time and that takes space.

So far my thoughts are:
Metriaclima sp. "mbweca"
Metriaclima sp. "Membe Deep"
Metriaclima sp. "Msobo"
Pseudotropheus sp. "polit"

What do you guys think is a good combo of nice looking Mbuna?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok here's my thoughts

Metriaclima sp. "mbweca" - I think these guys may be too similar to your afras with the barring so could be a potential problem.

Metriaclima sp. "Membe Deep" - I think these are probably your best bet. They don't get as large as the next two and have very different coloration from what you currently have. I find them to be not overly aggressive.

Metriaclima sp. "Msobo" - I actually like these better than the deeps and can see them working as well although they do get larger than the membe's.

Pseudotropheus sp. "polit" - Another one of my personal favorites, but in my experience these guys are pretty aggressive and have a real chip on their shoulders. If you go with them get lots. I would treat them like demasoni. Females tend to be drab and may actually look a bit like the rustys.

If it were me I'd do the following:
Iodotropheus sprengerae "Rusties"
Metriaclima sp. "mbweca"
Metriaclima sp. "Membe Deep"

Personally I don't like afras. Unless they feel good they don't show much color, and even then you only end with one average looking fish and a bunch of drab ones.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome thoughts Chester. I like where you are going with removing Afra's. I used to have afras in the past that were very colorful compared to what I have now. I am a little disappointed in what I am seeing with them and that is why they are on the hot seat.

Really appreciate the advice. I have had mbuna for 12+ years but never a tank over 55g so I have been limited in the past on what kind I can keep. Really looking forward to trying out some of the metriaclima's.

Any other ideas for the "barred" species in the tank? Mbweca are almost a flavus look alike from what I can tell. Anyone ever had them?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd look at some Labidochromis species, there are quite a few really nice ones. I'd try the chisumulae or nkali if you can find them. Since they are predominantly white with black/blue striping it would add a real contrast. Or maybe perlmutts instead.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I have yellow labs right now, selling them all off. They breed so much that I cant sell them for $1/EA at 2". I do like the perlmutts!! Thanks again Chester, will be posting pics when I get it all setup.


----------



## zebraluv (Oct 26, 2012)

I have msobo's but they breed slow. I have a 135 gallon with cobue's and saulosi and they breed non stop, i have 7 saulosi holding now at one time. My i have 2 male cobues and both are colored nicely in the tank and about 5 male saulosi's fully colored in the tank.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Cobue is the afra I used to have the last time I had afras. Much better temperament than the Jalo's I have now. I am considering saulosi's for the barred fish. You have saulosi's and cobues in same tank and no aggression problems?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Msobo. And consider Cynotilapia sp. hara instead of the afra.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like I will be going:
10 unsexed msobos
10 unsexed mbweca
1m/6f Rusties
7 unsexed yellows (to be sold as they get bigger)
2m/3f cynotilapia zebroides Nkhata bay (to be sold soon)

The msobos, mbweca and yellows are juveniles. Rusties are full grown and cynotilapia zebroides Nkhata bay are 2-3".

Thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Two Metriaclima species?


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I do not see an issue due to the large difference in color. Should I rethink this?

Still working on re-staining the tank so I have time still.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Chester B recommended it I think so I thought maybe he would give us his thoughts. I'm curious.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd do it as they are quite different in appearance. I've seen deep/msobo's kept in tanks with what we would now call Metricalima species without incident. I currently keep my M. membe's with M. cyneusmarginatus. A couple years back when the mbweca were under Cynotiliapia would we be discussing this as a problem?? Putting both under Metriaclima is a best attempt at classification and as we all know things tend to change in this hobby. Realistically any of the malawi fish have the capability of hybridizing. Personally I think these two fish are different enough, and if an accidental cross occurred it should be pretty easy to spot. I had Ps. polit and Astatotilapia calliptera hybridize, something I would've never seen coming.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Good discussion, thanks guys for the help.

About the quantity:
Do people have luck buying 10 EA unsexed or should I buy more and sell off additional males?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I have the curse of too many males. :roll: With 10 you should probably be safe and expect to get at least 4 females, hopefully more. Personally I'm a big fan of having 3M/5 or more F. That way no one gets harassed too much and you always have a back up male. If you only had two males then then the sub normally doesn't fare well unless its a really big tank.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

So, here was the old setup:


And here is the new setup so far:


Sorry for picture quality of first picture, was taken with phone. Should be putting sand and filling tonight, background should be in soon as well. Fish working on Friday. Will be using filter from established tanks so no need for cycle. Exciting!!


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

First off I don't think your dog is all that impressed. 

Looks good, but I would highly recommend covering the back wall of the tank. The fish will feel more comfortable and look much better.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chester B said:


> First off I don't think your dog is all that impressed.
> 
> Looks good, but I would highly recommend covering the back wall of the tank. The fish will feel more comfortable and look much better.


I second that. One suggestions,..if you wanted to do a black background but don't have room to get behind it to paint it..without draining and moving the tank. I used a piece of very thin, black sheet-metal aluminum on one of my tanks and it looks perfect..and can easily be removed if you ever change your mind. I had the metal cut to the exact dimenension of visible glass..and let it sit up on the ledge of the bottom tank frame..then ran black tape along the edges. It will make your already great looking tank look 100% better.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a background that just arrived. Will be putting it on tonight and will post. Msobos and mbwecas will arive later today too! so excited.

And the dog, Jax, is never impressed.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

TTUhouston said:


> And the dog, Jax, is never impressed.


Maybe he needs a cookie.  I have an easily impressed dog that I'm willing to part with and not the one in my avatar, he's a keeper.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Working on getting better pictures tonight. Updated stocking list:
1m/3f and 4 juvenile Rusties 
2m/2f Cynotilapia Zebroides Nkhata bay 
11 unsexed juvenile Metriaclima sp. "Msobo"
11 unsexed juvenile Metriaclima sp. "Mbweca"
7 juvenile electric yellows

Yes, there are too many fish in the tank and will be selling off additional males once they start coloring up. They all sell well though here in Houston. Hope to have better pictures of the new guys tomorrow. And I am working with a new camera sorry for the quality of some of the pics! sony alpha 6000 is new to me. It is an awesome camera though, I just suck!


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Got some better pictures tonight... still playing with new camera.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Really like your Rusty!


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks, he is very colorful and everyone loves him. His babies sell very quickly once they see the dad.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Msobo male starting to slowly color up!

http://search.har.com/engine/2010-Falco ... 506927.htm


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

A few other pics from the mbuna tank:


----------



## redfish15 (Jan 11, 2014)

What is the name of the yellow fish with albino eyes?


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

TTUhouston said:


> Msobo male starting to slowly color up!
> 
> http://search.har.com/engine/2010-Falco ... 506927.htm


Might want to check that link, lol


----------

